# Account "weg"? o.O



## Evereve (8. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

mein Mann und ich haben damals zu Release ein paar Monate Aion gespielt. 

Kürzlich haben wir die verstaubten Hüllen mal wieder ausgepackt, installiert und wollten unsere Accounts reaktivieren. 
Doch beim Einloggen in der Acc Verwaltung bekamen wir beide den Hinweis, dass unsere Accounts nicht existieren. Also nichts von wegen falsches Passwort oder so, nein unsere Accountnamen wurden nicht erkannt. Da wir unsere Logindaten aller Spiele schriftlich in einem Büchlein stehen haben ist es auch ausgeschlossen, dass wir uns im Accountnamen irren.
Support wurde angeschrieben, bisher null Reaktion. 

Hatte jmd schon mal ein ähnliches Problem? Löscht NC Soft inaktive Accounts etwa nach einiger Zeit? Wenn ja, wäre es ne ziemliche Frechheit, daher kann ich mir das eher weniger vorstellen. 

Liebe Grüße, 
Eve


----------



## Dragonsóul (8. November 2011)

mir wurde der account permanent gesperrt... nach dem kontaktieren des supports wurde der mir dann irgendwann mal wieder frei geschaltet. 
hat mir aber alles auch nix geholfen da es jetzt glaub 2 passwörter zum einloggen brauch.
der support sagte mir ich solle key und meine daten angeben dann machen die das für mich. 
naja, nach ewigen hin und her haben die / ich es immer noch nicht geschafft, michmal wieder ins game einzuloggen.
nach 2monatiger support schlacht kann mich das game mittlerweile gern haben.
ich drück euch die daumen das ihr da mehr glück haben werdet


----------



## Evereve (8. November 2011)

Hmh, genauso stell ich mir das mit dem Support auch vor, wenn er überhaupt endlich mal reagieren würde. 

Denke ich werds dann einfach sein lassen und mir meine Zeit weiterhin mit AOC vertreiben, sogar die bekommen mittlerweile nen guten Service hin *g*

Danke dir für dein Feedback!


----------



## Killswitch24 (8. November 2011)

Also ich hab zu Release angefangen, aber auch relativ bald wieder aufgehört. Vor einem Monat hab ich wieder angefangen und mein Account war noch da, also denk ich nicht, dass NCSoft zwangsläufig inaktive Accounts löscht.
Zum Support: Ich höre (wie hier) auffallend viel schlechtes über den NCSoft Support und kann quasi nichts davon bestätigen. Ich hab schon ein paar Mal den Support beansprucht und hab auch meistens am gleichen oder spätestens am nächsten Tag eine Antwort bekommen und der Support allgemein war immer sehr nett und zuvorkommend. Hatte also nie Probleme damit. Nur weil die meisten so vom überdurchschnittlich guten WoW Support verwöhnt sind, hat das nicht zu bedeuten, dass der von NCSoft unterdurchschnittlich schlecht ist - meine Meinung. 
Außerdem ist Aion nur wegen des Supports nicht zu spielen schon etwas hart. Es lohnt sich wirklich sehr wieder reinzuschauen. Ich hab meine große Freude an Aion wieder entdeckt, hoffentlich auch du/ihr 

MfG


----------



## Dragonsóul (9. November 2011)

ich zb kann es wegen dem support ja nicht zocken.. und 2 wochen finde ich nicht "wow verwöhnt"
das game selber fand ich ja auch nicht schlecht. aber mir selber isses dann den aufwand halt doch ned wert.


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (9. November 2011)

Evereve schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein Mann und ich haben damals zu Release ein paar Monate Aion gespielt.
> 
> ...



Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch einmal, nachdem ich das Spiel knapp 8 Monate nicht mehr berührt hatte. Der Account war schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr da. Auf Nachfrage wurde dies bestätigt.
Auf der einen Seite fand ich es gut, da so die Möglichkeit besteht, sich permanent einfach aus einem Spiel zurückzuziehen ohne, dass man noch "irgendwo" herumschwirrt als Dateileiche. Auf der anderen Seite war ich aber auch überrascht, dass so etwas bereits nach 8 Monaten passiert.
Habe dann logischerweise kein neues Account erstellt und damit war Aion für mich gelaufen. Nicht aus Wut oder Ärger, aber einfach aufgrund des mir zu hohen Aufwands für ein neues Account, einen neuen Charakter.


----------



## ayanamiie (10. November 2011)

Die dürfen doch nich einfach deinen acc löschen immerhin haste eine lizenz erworben die chars sind ne andere sachen aber der acc selber ne da sgeht garnich hab fpr aion 50euro gezahlt wos neuwar wüst ich die datennoch wär er sicher auch weg xD


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (10. November 2011)

Doch, das dürfen die leider schon. Steht irgendwo in diesen Richtlinien. Wenn ein Account nicht länger als eine Abrechnungsperiode (1 Monat) nach Start genutzt wird, dann behalten sie sich vor, ihn zu löschen. Das hat allerdings mit deinen 50EUR nix zu tun. Du kannst dir ja kostenlos einen neuen erstellen und mit deiner Vollversion freischalten.

Unüblich, aber bei mir war es eben auch so.


----------



## ayanamiie (11. November 2011)

Jo aber in deutschland gilt agb etc die nichzuerwarten sind sind automatisch ungültig siehe origin ^^ somit wär das ganze ungültig nach deutschen gesetz und man könnte sein recht einfordern außerdem seit wann funktionieren benutzte keys danach noch wenn sie acc löschen und den key wieder freigeben würden wozu den acc löschen


----------



## Evereve (24. November 2011)

Killswitch24 schrieb:


> Zum Support: Ich höre (wie hier) auffallend viel schlechtes über den NCSoft Support und kann quasi nichts davon bestätigen. Ich hab schon ein paar Mal den Support beansprucht und hab auch meistens am gleichen oder spätestens am nächsten Tag eine Antwort bekommen und der Support allgemein war immer sehr nett und zuvorkommend. Hatte also nie Probleme damit. Nur weil die meisten so vom überdurchschnittlich guten WoW Support verwöhnt sind, hat das nicht zu bedeuten, dass der von NCSoft unterdurchschnittlich schlecht ist - meine Meinung.
> Außerdem ist Aion nur wegen des Supports nicht zu spielen schon etwas hart. Es lohnt sich wirklich sehr wieder reinzuschauen. Ich hab meine große Freude an Aion wieder entdeckt, hoffentlich auch du/ihr
> 
> MfG



Hmh, man kann da einfach Glück oder Pech haben. In Age of Conan wird ja zb auch permanent über die GMs und den nicht vorhandenen Service geschimpft. Als ich mal einen GM brauchte, hab ich eine "GM Livechatfunktion" im Forum entdeckt, hab um 21 Uhr abends einfach mal "hallo?" geschrieben und prompt reagierte keine 3 Sek später ein GM, der dann im Livechat mein Problem mit mir löste, eins A! :-) Musste zwar englisch mit ihm reden, aber das sollte nicht das Problem sein. 

In AION bin ich leider nicht weitergekommen. Ich hab den Support zwei mal angeschrieben und keine Antwort bekommen. Also wollte ich es sein lassen. Aber die Lust war einfach zu groß, also hab ich mir das Spiel einfach noch mal gekauft. Hat mich anfangs zwar geärgert weil ich es ja theoretisch schon besitze, aber egal. Aion macht wieder richtig Spaß und somit hats sich gelohnt - außerdem kostets mittlerweile ja nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Mayestic (25. November 2011)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> Jo aber in deutschland gilt agb etc die nichzuerwarten sind sind automatisch ungültig siehe origin ^^ somit wär das ganze ungültig nach deutschen gesetz und man könnte sein recht einfordern außerdem seit wann funktionieren benutzte keys danach noch wenn sie acc löschen und den key wieder freigeben würden wozu den acc löschen



immer diese hobbyjuristen. lächerlicher gehts kaum. jedes spiel hält es sich vor jederzeit ohne angaben von gründen den spielbetrieb einzustellen und alles zu löschen egal wieviele stunden, euronen oder ehen dich das spiel gekostet haben. 
es ist zwar eher üblich das sowas nicht passiert aber es gab ja schon spiele die einfach dicht gemacht habe und nicht die F2P schiene gefahren sind oder nicht erfolgreich genug waren. 
ich habs grade mal ausprobiert. mein aion account den ich schon sicher 1,5 jahren nicht mehr aktiviert habe gibts noch. es würde mich aber auch nicht stören wenn er weg wäre.


----------



## punkten1304 (27. November 2011)

also ich habe bisher auch keinerlei probs mitn support gehabt^^..kann mich da nich beschweren. Das euer/dein acc weg is, is 1. ärgerlich und 2. wunderlich, DENN ich habe auch gleich zu release gezockt, 1 monat später aufgehört weil zu sehr asiagrinder(is ja nu anders..viel angenehmer) und dann nach 2 jahren pause wieder angefangen und acc is da..alles wunderbar. das ist dann im vergleich zu deinem Fall sehr wunderlich und iwie nit verständlich. Je nach dem wie zufrieden du/ihr mit AOC seit/bist, wäre ein(wäre doof da ihr schon ne acc hattet) neukauf vlt doch nich schlecht, denn das spiel hat sich stark zum positiven verändert und kostet ja mitlerweile auch nur noch 20€?..oder habs schon für 7 gesehn.


naja soviel dazu.


----------



## Sejko (28. November 2011)

Bäh Seid froh .. weg is weg ... oder willst wider nunus killen dann hühner ... ne .. ich hab damals genau bis 50 gespielt und nie wieder angemacht .... schön war nur 1-10 danach wars pur grinder ... nix hat gedropt aber wenn du mal tot warst etliches kina bezahlen ... bäh -..-


----------



## Tikume (28. November 2011)

Er scheint das Spiel ja zu mögen. Würdest Du dich über so einen Kommentar freuen wenn dein geliebter Wow-Account weg wäre?


----------



## Jesbi (29. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Er scheint das Spiel ja zu mögen. Würdest Du dich über so einen Kommentar freuen wenn dein geliebter Wow-Account weg wäre?



Vollkommen richtig und wenn es ganz dumm läuft wird gleich wieder eine Diskussion gestartet welches Game besser ist. 

Viel Spaß in (mit) Aion.


----------



## Otakulos (3. Dezember 2011)

Beim NcSoft Suport muss mann unterscheiden wen es um InGame sachen geht ist der Eu Suport schnell bei der sache aber wen es um Account sachen geht (wurde gehackt, account weg ...) ist der Eu Suport ne kathastrophe. Aber zum glück ist der Amerikanische Suport so verdammt gut das die sogar Probleme mit Eu Acounts geregelt bekommen in annehmbarer Zeit. Kenne Leute die Gehackt wurden Eu Suport nach 4 Wochen nix getan Ami Suport hatte die Sache dan in Drei Tagen geregelt. Englisch ist halt nicht nur dazu da um einem das Zeugnis zu versauen.


----------



## Piti49 (4. Dezember 2011)

Mich haben einige Patches doch wieder hingelockt, aber als mein Account auch spurlos verschwunden war hatte ich die Lust schnell verloren. 
Ich sehe es nicht ein nochmal zu zahlen und der Support macht rein nichts.

Ich hätte es dann lieber das sie meine Daten einfach behalten.


----------



## La Saint (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation. Im Frühjahr habe ich in Aion meinen Max level/Best equipped Char geparkt und bin nach Rift gewechselt. Inzwischen habe ich Rift "durchgespielt" und würde gern noch mal bei Aion reinschauen. Leider hat NCSoft aber zwischenzeitlich die "Zutrittsbedingungen" verschärft. Account und Passwort reichen nicht mehr aus um sich einzuloggen. Man wollte auch noch eine dritte Information, die ich aber nicht liefern konnte.

Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich noch Energie in die Sache stecken soll. Wenn Aion im Februar F2P wird, dann ist ein Kundensupport nicht mehr ein lästiges aber notwendiges Übel, sondern nur noch ein Kostenfresser, in den man tunlichst nichts mehr investiert. Und auf eine monatelange Mail- und Telefonschlacht mit unmotivierten Leuten habe ich keine Lust. Genauso wenig habe ich Lust in Aion noch mal einen Char hochzuspielen und zu optimieren. Ein Jahr grinden reicht mir. Nochmal mache ich das nicht.

Es ist natürlich unschön auf so blöde Art aus einem Game gekickt zu werden, denn ich habe Aion immer gemocht. Die Grafik und die Charakterdarstellung ist die beste, die es je in einem MMORPG gab. Mein Main in Aion war mit Abstand mein Lieblingschar. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur als Kind zu wenig mit Puppen spielen dürfen ^^. 

Dann wird es wohl doch Swtor werden. Obwohl ich die Ingame-Grafik einfach nur ätzend finde. Die liegt auf dem gleichen Niveau wie WoW.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## R3PO (23. Januar 2012)

sehr merkwürig .ich habe ebenfalls das problem mit meinen aion account gehabt ,da die daten nicht funktionierten und ich die fragen nicht wusste , support angeschrieben , cd key gegeben und hab meinen account wieder , innerhalb 5 tage.


----------

